# Question about Quatuor Mosaiques



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

They happen to be my favorite quartet group . I wanted to purchase their Box set of Mozart's Haydn quartets, but it seems that that particular item is currently unavailable. I'm not certain if the production has been discontinued or not, I mean it's has been a while since it came out, so I'm not entirely sure. I was wondering if anyone Knew a site that might still have the box set available for sale. 

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-String-Quartets-Quatuor-Mosaiques/dp/B0000CNTK4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331085980&sr=8-1








Thanks in advance

TPS


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Astree is a defunct label, absorbed by Naïve. That label apears to have released the recordings as single disks. Heres the Naxos-online link for one of them:

http://www.naxosmusiclibrary.com/preview/catalogueinfo.asp?catID=E8844&path=4


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Astree is a defunct label, absorbed by Naïve. That label apears to have released the recordings as single disks. Heres the Naxos-online link for one of them:
> 
> http://www.naxosmusiclibrary.com/preview/catalogueinfo.asp?catID=E8844&path=4


Thank you so much. Mere words can not express how grateful am I to you. Once again, thanks.

TPS


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have Quatuor Mosaïques' recording of Haydn's Haydn quartets, Op.76 on Naïve label. They're wonderful and I'd like to get the other Haydn recordings by Quatuor Mosaïques.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

opus55 said:


> I have Quatuor Mosaïques' recording of Haydn's Haydn quartets, Op.76 on Naïve label. They're wonderful and I'd like to get the other Haydn recordings by Quatuor Mosaïques.


Agreed . Their Op.76 is excellent.


----------



## MechPebbles (Mar 10, 2012)

Have you guys listened to other period instrument string quartets? I have CDs by three others - Salomon, Eroica and Schuppanzigh. It's important, I think, to try other groups as their playing styles are really quite different. The Schuppanzigh especially is worlds apart from Mosaiques. The latter play conservatively while Schuppanzigh have a pretty radical performance style, quite exhilarating really. The Eroica Quartet holds the middle ground between the two.


----------

